# Windtunnel 1/18th Bodies Released for sale



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

The Windtunnel 1/18th bodies are now available. All six are listed on the shopping cart with sizing and etc. Any questions feel free to email anytime. Link is below


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Why is the front narrower than the rear ???? Are these the old Bolink molds?


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello Bud, how are you?

Measurments were taken right off the body. With racers wanting to know details I felt it would be best to list them as accurate as possible. Kinda splitting hairs over such small amounts....but everyone will know exactly what they are getting

Rob


----------

